# Hibernate-ram - problem z emu10k1

## kurak

Witam, natchnęło mnie na hibernację systemu, wszystko działa nawet fajnie z jednym małym ale.. Problem jest taki, że po przywróceniu systemu muszę restartować alsę, gdyż nie rusza dźwięk. Próbiwałem zahaszować emu10k1 w /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules ale to nie pomaga. Alsa jest postawiona  na alsa-drivers. Spotkał się ktoś z takim problemem?

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

cat /etc/hibernate/common.conf

cat /etc/hibernate/ram.conf
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

emerge --info 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 Nov 2007 19:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.1-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18.50.0.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-b --color y"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage-overlay/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amarok amd64 amr apic aspell at4 audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cx8 dbus de dga directfb divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp glitz gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv ipod isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca libgsm mad matroska mca mce midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg msr mtrr mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection risky samba sdl sep session sndfile spl sse sse2 ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vme vorbis xcb xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

cat /etc/hibernate/common.conf 

```
cat /etc/hibernate/common.conf

# Configuration options common for suspending to disk or RAM.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# See hibernate.conf(5) for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# LogTimestamp yes

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

# see http://bugs.debian.org/317479

# RemountXFSBoot yes

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

# Runi915resolution yes

# FullSpeedCPU yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

## For console you need vlock available.

## For x you need xscreensaver-command-command available.

## For gnome you need gnome-screensaver-command available.

## For kde you need dcop, kscreensaver available.

## For XAuto you need xautolock available.

## For Xtr you need xtrlock available.

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockGnomeScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

# LockXtrLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

# GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### networkmanager

# EnableNMReconnect yes

### pause_audio

# MuteAudio yes

# PauseAudio yes

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices laptop_mode anacron

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

# EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

# DummyXServerConfig xorg-dummy.conf

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

## For gnome you need zenity available.

## For kde you need dcop, kstart, kdialog available.

## For x you need to have xosd OR xmessage available.

# XStatus gnome

# XmessageDisable yes

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font '-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-*' --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

### xbacklight

# BackLight yes

### gaim

## You need to have dbus, gaim_remote available.

# LogoutGaim yes

# GaimRestoreStatus yes

# GaimLogoutMessage Hibernating

# GaimLoginMessage Back from hibernation

```

cat /etc/hibernate/ram.conf

```
cat /etc/hibernate/ram.conf

# This file is used when suspending to RAM. Use the *-ram.conf files to add

# configuration options, or add them before the TryMethod lines in this file.

# Options are not case-sensitive.

#

# See hibernate.conf(5) for help on the configuration items.

# save to both, RAM and disk

# (disabled by default, since it takes longer)

# TryMethod ususpend-both.conf

TryMethod ususpend-ram.conf

TryMethod sysfs-ram.conf

# The following vbetool settings help with a number of laptops

# EnableVbetool yes

# VbetoolPost yes

# Users with a Radeon graphics card may need to enable this line for

# suspend-to-ram, and install the radeontool program available from

# http://fdd.com/software/radeon/ or your distribution's package.

#

# RadeonTool yes

# The following is needed for most old BIOS laptops

# AcpiVideoS3Bios yes

# AcpiVideoS3Mode yes

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *kurak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ cat /etc/hibernate/common.conf
> 
> ...

 

Może ustaw:

```
RestartServices alsasound
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kurak

W sumie działa. tylko jest koleny problem, amarok, kmix się wysypuje podczas restart asla... może jakieś inne sugestie?

----------

## kurak

No i nie działa;/ Dołożyłem mu ramu na 3gig i teraz dostaję takie coś:

```
hibernate-ram

/bin/echo: błąd zapisu: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne
```

Ekran zgaśnie na chwilkę i pojawia się konsola z takim komunikatem.. Konfigi standardowe, jakieś pomysły?

----------

